# New to Vortex, My TT Sline Competition



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Goodmorning Vortex new to the forums and after one year with my TT I have to say I am officially converted. I love German made cars. Especially VW/Audi.

This is the day I bought my TT Competition 



















Fast forward a year later.

The Go: APR stage 2 Engine and DSG flash. Custom Fab Catless 3.5 turbo back downpipe To 3" Borla with 4" Tips. APR Carbonio. APR like Intercooler. 0-60 with Launch control 4.07 1/4 Mile 12.71 at 107 MPH 1.81 60ft

The Stop: Audi TTRS brakes with Racingbrake two piece rotors (no brake squeal). Stainless Brake lines with Castrol SRF Race Fluid.

The Looks: Niche Targa 19x9.5 38 Offset with 255-35-19 Toyos. Full Phantom Black Front Grille Inserts. TTRS Front Grille Black on Black with Black Rings. Carbon Fiber Center Wrap Front Grille to Rear Hatch. 15% Ceramic Tint All Around. Tinted Rear Lights

Here she is now









































































Hope you like her as much as I do.

Constructive criticism always accepted. Just be gentle.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Nothing to add other than am jealous and welcome...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Gabe! Welcome to the nut house!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

BeauTTiful!


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome, very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

love the wheels, those are on my list for the TTS. not crazy about the wrap though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hey Gabe! Welcome to the nut house!


Okay my interest is peaked. Black Beautty. Michael maybe?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

arm1tage said:


> love the wheels, those are on my list for the TTS. not crazy about the wrap though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I highly recommend getting the 50 offset unless you plan on going TTRS brakes.

I will be selling these after this winter for the Niche Verona in 48 Offset. Just have to confirm fitment first. I will be running a 275 35 19 like I do with my winter tires on my Rotor wheels.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Okay my interest is peaked. Black Beautty. Michael maybe?


Yep! That was my handle with the mkI and I let it stick. Daytona BeauTTy on QW though.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Yep! That was my handle with the mkI and I let it stick. Daytona BeauTTy on QW though.


MA,
you are popular - found an old post of mine on Audiworld forum back in 2011 and there you were - you had just ordered the TT-RS and awaiting delivery...small world indeed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AW was the place back in the day! Now many of the same characters are here and QW. Lasting relationships have been formed through these forums and I find the community spirit an enriching part of the ownership experience. Of course, all that enrichment leads to cash depletion through mods, but in the end, our cars and lives are better for it.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad to be a part of the crew. I do wild things to my car not quite the norm and I definitely beat on my car. Also do all my own work.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Black BeauTTy said:


> AW was the place back in the day! Now many of the same characters are here and QW. Lasting relationships have been formed through these forums and I find the community spirit an enriching part of the ownership experience. Of course, all that enrichment leads to cash depletion through mods, but in the end, our cars and lives are better for it.


Right on Mike! Honestly what else do we make money for? I save and spending cash I use for my car. We work hard to play hard. I also am pretty sure we live longer because of this addiction . I think next thing is catch can PCV delete and boost gauge. When I removed the intercooler Saturday it had plenty of oil coated on it.

I love this platform and when better custom tuning is available I am going to have a field day with it. I mean come on if I can make a 01 ford focus zetec go from 121whp to 276whp and 270wtq reliably for almost 80k miles on stock internals I know I can tweak this car especially with a K04 or even a custom turbo set up.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Glad to be a part of the crew. ..._*I definitely beat on my car*_...


MA; Lake, JohnL; Andy & Co...you guys got competition here...I am definitely back on track all of 2015...see if I can get her to 100k miles...76k and slowly counting...


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Is the Discharge and air charge piping kit worth doing? I mean I feel like I am pretty maxed for k03 running a 12.71.

Actually anything else I should do to help make power and increase reliability. The pcv deletewith catch can is already on my list. I have no clue what else I should do to further bring more out of this car.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Does your car rub at all with the 19x9.5 et38 and 255/35/19? Trying to get a good idea as what offsets can be pulled off. I've read the wheel and tire thread but it doesn't seem like anyone runs anything with much offset.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Snow wheels are on!


----------



## bbsstock (Jan 18, 2011)

*Area*

Where do you live. I'm in the reading area and saw you where in Bethlehem.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Philadelphia


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Evilevo said:


> Does your car rub at all with the 19x9.5 et38 and 255/35/19? Trying to get a good idea as what offsets can be pulled off. I've read the wheel and tire thread but it doesn't seem like anyone runs anything with much offset.


Yes if I didn't set my rear camber to -2 and front camber to -1.4 I would rub. These wheels did not rub at 50 offset they were perfect fit. But they do not clear TTRS brakes.

I will be selling my wheels after winter for a summer set that fits without 12mm spacers.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Updated pictures of some current work that is done.

Intercooler piping with discharge and inlet piping installed



























































































Custom Catless downpipe with Borla exhaust. 





























Soon to come: Bremi R8 CoilPacks
PCV Delete, Resonator for the Downpipe (exhaust is broken in and louder now)

And for the finale a Down pipe QTP 3" electric exhaust dump off the turbo before resonator and muffler.

I have seen gains from these before on some turbo projects I have worked on and must say I have no clue how the K03 will take it because most turbos are mucher bigger in size but I know it will sound wicked and spool nice and loud.

The dump is not a full bypass but lets 70 to 80% of the air out at the turn down.

Like this for example. 



















Also trying out a new set of tips since I damaged my cannons playing in the snow.










Made to fit the cut out on the bumper with near perfect bumper shape. Cant wait to finish up this project so I can move back to my Tube chassis 400+whp Turbo Focus.

Let me know what you guys think. If you think I am crazy lol tell me! Enjoy!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Crazy in the best possible way! Do you have a neuspeed charge air pipe? I have the turbo discharge but was told by neuspeed that the charge air pipe does not fit my 2014 because it rubs under engine torque. Looks like you got it to fit though.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I modified the bracket to give me clearance. At first it did get a little too close to the fan than I liked. Now its good no issues of rub at all.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Very creative! For the bracket mod, what direction are you trying to move the pipe relative to the mounting points? Are you talking 0.5" or 1" or more of adjustment? Thanks for entertaining the questions. Your build is impressive.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

About half an Inch. The bracket was weak enough for me to bend and play with once I got it bolted I pushed it closer towards the engine. Worked like a charm. Also did not use Neuspeed. I got the cheapo knock off for the CBFA engines. The intercooler piping was just right to fit over the wide mouth where usually the collet clip joint is.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks much!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Newly manufactured Bremi R8 Coils!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice! Red, so +5hp right there! Only problem I've found is that once they went in, I starting thinking about other red engine candy to put in lol!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Hahah yeah. Oh dear! Going to regap my spark plugs down to stock again. I doubt with how hard I drive they will last 60k if I dont regap.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

How did the inter cooler charge / inlet exit pipes feel while driving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Fantastic. No difference in spool speed at all but I noticed immediately the butt dyno difference especially during launch control.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

So plan on adding custom oil separators to my car one for the front PCV and one for the rear PCV leading to the turbo. The catch cans will be mounted accessibly underneath so they can be emptied every oil change since I do my oil changes at 5000 mile intervals.

After I do that I plan on doing some tweaks to increase boost by a couple pounds.

Putting it on a dyno and running it again after. I will make sure to take plenty pictures when I get everything done.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Cool idea for the twin can setup. I smh every month when I dump mine. Looking forward to the new pics!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Cool idea for the twin can setup. I smh every month when I dump mine. Looking forward to the new pics!


After seeing yours I was going why oh why didn't I put catch cans on it sooner... I have 25k on the car and I can only imagine how nasty the intake manifold looks. Also running the BOV spacer saves me oil from the Turbo side PCV but man it gets old cleaning the oil off the belly pan every oil change. That is why I decided instead of complete delete I am just going to run the catch cans in line with the PCV like so many other cars do.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Love your exhaust cutout, must sound amazing! I had a QTP one on my turbo Prelude and the spool was lightning fast with it open! Too bad it got rusted shut in a year.










About your ultra racing lower brace, did you notice any difference with it? I think the TT chassis is very still to begin with but some added stiffness could help reduce understeer, albeit at the expense of road comfort.

Great build, hope to see more updates soon!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

arm1tage said:


> Love your exhaust cutout, must sound amazing! I had a QTP one on my turbo Prelude and the spool was lightning fast with it open! Too bad it got rusted shut in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry didn't mean to be misleading. That was a picture of what I was going for which granted works pretty well. Worth the gain per dollar spent. Not really, without the boost to support it I still am stuck in the same boat. Sound is wicked and has an interesting sound for a tiny turbo. 

I don't have any suspension components like that yet. But I will soon. Once I am done making it a faster version of it will I stiffen the suspension considering as you said these cars are fairly stiff and handle great.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

So the catch can is here. Sealed it and tested to 50 PSI. Step one down. Now ordering a back up breather hose just incase this does not work. Before final placement of the catch can I will be putting it in the engine bay easily accessible so I can confirm its functionality. So excited!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice looking can! There is no window to check level on my kit, which is a little annoying...but I suppose it doesn't matter since I know I have to dump monthly anyway lol smh! Looking forward to seeing your custom setup!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Nice looking can! There is no window to check level on my kit, which is a little annoying...but I suppose it doesn't matter since I know I have to dump monthly anyway lol smh! Looking forward to seeing your custom setup!


This is just a cheapo that I am using as a test piece to make sure my theory works. Once I confirm it works I will be going to a higher end version that holds slightly more fluid and better quality. But if it does work with this cheapo Oil separator/catch can that would mean I did it for under $25 per side.

Today will be the tell tale!


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the actual oil separators I will be using. but first I have to make sure it works before I spend $200.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Catch can in. I will check it tomorrow and make sure it is working properly. Blasted some 17psi runs and everything is fine. So if all is well I will order the good ones!

Update: PCV was clean on intake side after an hour drive which usually already has oil vapors built up on it. So I decided to order the real goodies. Plus each catch can is getting a billet one way check valve 14mm to make sure that under boost the can is not getting back pressure that could possibly push fluid back into the lines.










Two of these Billet Aluminum beauties have been ordered. They have a threaded in sealed dip stick to check oil level and baffled inner linning with filter to catch the vapors and excessive debris before sending the clean air back into the intake manifold. 

I will be making a proper How To when I do the install. In total for the valve cover to intake manifold cost is $100. That's a good $350 cheaper than deleting the PCV system on our cars.

Keep in mind deleting PCV means added crankcase pressure which most likely pushes out the turbo side PCV. I wouldn't be surprised to find oil in your blow off valve and intercooler piping which happens regularly without the increased crankcase pressure from a properly vented crankcase. 

If you add another $100 you will now have completely caught all the oil vapors and essentially cleaned your entire system from that nasty stuff.

If you are curious how much nastiness your turbo side gets just remove your BOV it is 3 bolts and I assure it's pretty impressive just how much oil goes back into the piping on the turbo side.

Stay tuned for the update in a week once my new catch can gets in.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

More pictures to come!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

She is almost done. Just waiting to get my front inserts back from paint.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Had her wrapped in Matte Blue Ocean Metalic. I absolutely love it. Best part was charged for materials only. All I needed to do was be there to help work on it.






































I know I know my front grilles are missing. They are at paint right now.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

yes the wrap looks fantastic, unique color and finish, must break lots of necks. I want to get my mirrors wrapped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I am very happy with the results. Focusing on cleaning her up a little bit since I am peaked on performance at the moment.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

So as she stands now. 

I'll be seeing some of you at waterfest.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Which day you going to watefest? Im probably only going on Saturday. And if your going saturday then bring my walkie talkie!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

FastEddie7 said:


> Which day you going to watefest? Im probably only going on Saturday. And if your going saturday then bring my walkie talkie!


Hahahah! I will bro!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Update on the build,

New intercooler hoses are going on This week. Tweeked the boost a little but have too much expansion from the poor quality silicone hoses.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

So it isn't pretty but I tested my old style piping yesterday after welding the coupler onto the discharge pipe. Samco 4 ply hoses installed. After a couple weeks of running 18-19psi the car threw an overboost code and went into limp mode.

My experiment failed. Trying to find a way to make more boost now that I have a wideband and see how rich the car is running adding 3 pounds is still very safe. Not sure how I can add boost other than running full standalone electronic boost control....

Or I guess I can stop being so stubborn and just go K04


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

The finishing touch.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

QTP exhaust dump installed. Works great. Turbo spool is insane and sounds wicked.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> QTP exhaust dump installed. Works great. Turbo spool is insane and sounds wicked.


LMAO! Isn't that kind of like throwing a match in your underwear? I need to see and hear that thing!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Haha I guess! I will be going to the AWE BBQ on Thursday

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I love that exhaust ! Race car sensation all the time ! Drone to the max ! 

I wish I could do it on my RS but my 

Neighbors is going to hang me !


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Ginovega said:


> I love that exhaust ! Race car sensation all the time ! Drone to the max !
> 
> I wish I could do it on my RS but my
> 
> Neighbors is going to hang me !


That's why you can open and close it at the push of a button. Faster spool by a large margin even with the small turbo. Can also set it at 1/4 and half open for better turbo response without the crazy noise.


Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------

